# Looking for a hairless male rat *Canada



## Mikkah (Feb 27, 2011)

Hello everyone!

I am looking for a male hairless rat, and I am from Toronto Ontario. I have been having the hardest time, I have checked everywhere within two hours of travel time with no luck. I don't care if he is old or young just as long as he is friendly. I have "been owned" by many rats throughout my life and I haven't had one for the past two years. I am married now and settled in so I am ready for a new addition. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks for reading!

Michelle


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

check in with Chelle's Critter Haven (google it)...the rescue is run out of Guelph but they will transport to Toronto.

Can I ask why it has to be a double rex or naked male?


----------



## Mikkah (Feb 27, 2011)

I have had many over the years and I have a fondness for them. I have had many with fur as well and love them, but the hairless fellas just melt my heart, and they smell awesome  I have checked local shelters as well with no luck. I know they are more prone to upper respiratory issues but am always up for the responsiblity that comes with it. I have no preference in color just personality.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mikkah said:


> I have had many over the years and I have a fondness for them. I have had many with fur as well and love them, but the hairless fellas just melt my heart, and they smell awesome  I have checked local shelters as well with no luck. I know they are more prone to upper respiratory issues but am always up for the responsiblity that comes with it. I have no preference in color just personality.


Actually I have never heard of more prone to URI's but they definitely come with more skin and eye issues.

Of the nakies I have had...

1 old girl - eye scratched during tussle, months of care

cysts, abscesses, and more eye issues with my current lot.
Lilith needs to be regularly gassed down at the vets and have her eyes flushed. She has a faulty tear duct and hair/bedding,, etc all build up under her 3rd eyelid. She is also prone to infections in both eyes.
Eli had to have 1 eye removed, and now the other eye died after a seizure, etc.
Nothing so far with my youngest but she's just a baby.


----------



## Mikkah (Feb 27, 2011)

Yah only one of mine had an abscesse, I cut there nails on a regular basis but one still developed . I had 4 hairless that developed upper respiratory infections mid life, all from separate breeders. My vet said they are more likely to have this problem, and there immune systems arnt as strong. It's also not good to breed a hairless female because they tend to have lactation issues. There has been great debate with people claiming that hairless are just the same as fuzzys in most ways, but from my experience they are much different and require different treatment.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Well if you are talking about true genetic hairless then you are right, but honestly the majority in Canada are double rex.

This little siamese nakie is 4 months old and she's very hairless but I know she is a double rex as the rescue litter also had rex babies in it.


----------

